# who is going to Oinktoberfest this year?



## Griff (Aug 20, 2009)

It's a little over a month a way. Just wondering who I could look forward to hanging with this year.


----------



## Div (Aug 20, 2009)

where is it


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Aug 20, 2009)

We'll be there, Griff.  Look forward to seeing you!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Aug 20, 2009)

Div said:
			
		

> where is it



Clarence, NY


----------



## GoodSmokeBBQ (Aug 20, 2009)

Good smoke is in...


----------



## Rag1 (Aug 20, 2009)

What month is it held? :roll:


----------



## Griff (Aug 20, 2009)

Rag said:
			
		

> What month is it held? :roll:



Is this a trick question?


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Aug 20, 2009)

www.oinktoberfest.com


51 teams so far. I don't know what the cut off is. I'll have to ask Val.

Pigs


----------



## Bobberqer (Aug 20, 2009)

Rag said:
			
		

> What month is it held? :roll:



LOL  once a knucklehead, always a knucklehead


----------



## john pen (Aug 20, 2009)

Im not saying anything...


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 21, 2009)

john pen said:
			
		

> Im not saying anything...


What JP said. Well what he didn't say...uh..what? :?


----------



## Div (Aug 23, 2009)

365 miles ...dunno bout making that one


----------



## Diva Q (Aug 24, 2009)

we are in got our package this week in the mail. Looking forward to catching up with everyone.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Aug 24, 2009)

There is a very good chance that I may or may not be there...


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Aug 24, 2009)

Cut off is 54 teams. It's up to 53. One more team and it's a done deal. 
Hope to see ya there Greg!   

Pigs


----------



## honcho (Aug 26, 2009)

Smokin Eagles BBQ is in


----------

